# Egyptian Tortoise Laying



## egyptiandan (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a CB (by me ) Egyptian nest for the first time in her life 3 days ago. She's almost 9 years old and 4 inches long. I thought she was through after the first egg and went to wash it off and write on it. After I put it in the incubator I went to check on her and to my suprise she had laid a second egg.  Three days later both eggs have chalked up, so I should have my first second generation Egyptians in about 80 days. I couldn't be more thrilled.  Dad to is CB by me. 

























THIS IS DAD





Danny


----------



## wayne.bob (Jan 6, 2008)

that great! keep up the good work


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 6, 2008)

That's known as F2 folks. When they hatch they will be F2 hatchlings. 

Danny's babies are making babies!





Way to go 'ole guy!

I have F2 Clemmys guttata.. aka spotted turtles. 

And of course I have the '98 hatchling redfoots { NOT mine } that are making babies. But the 2/05 will be a few more years before they produce!

Congratulations Danny!

Terry


----------



## stells (Jan 7, 2008)

Great news and pics Danny 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cvalda (Jan 7, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! That is so exciting to have one that you raised lay eggs!!!!! WOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 7, 2008)

Again, congratulations Danny.


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 7, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Wiek (Jan 7, 2008)

Congratulations Danny...
I'm so happy for u...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Danny they are beautiful torts. And Congratulations. What a thrill. Keep us all informed.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Wayne.bob, Terry, Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Kelly, Testudogeek, Barbie, Wiek and Robyn 

I will definately be keeping everyone updated 

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 8, 2008)

Danny, first of all thats great . I wanted to know if she automatically found and used that nesting container.


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 14, 2008)

That's great Dan!

Congrats and thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Vince and Patrick 

She did have a little help Vince as there was no laying box in there and she started to dig in that corner. When I put in the laying box that afternoon, I put it in that corner. She chose that same corner the next morning.

Danny


----------

